# FoodSaver



## allisonandrews

I keep seeing FoodSaver in posts and am interested in it.  I've determined that is is a vacuum packing device for food.  I think it may be something that I need to get and am looking for some recommendations as to brand/model/price to pay.

My husband is about to change shifts and we will not see each other for 4 days at a time.  (Just overlapping shift times.  I'll be at work when he is awake before work.  I'll be asleep when he gets home from work.)

One positive is that I will be cooking for 1 for dinner!  My husband is one of those guys that thinks when I cook that we need about 4 sides.  There are only 2 of us.  He eats one bite of each veggie and then the rest gets thrown away - either right then or after he refuses to eat it as a leftover.
I'm thinking about plugging my deep freeze back in and starting to do a lot of frozen dinners (both store bought and my own creations).

It seems like it would be great to be able to bbq on the weekends and then freeze the leftovers in  @ 1 lb bags.  (Good thing about this new shift is that it gives him 3 day weekends so plenty of time to bbq - if I can get him off the boat.)  I also saw a mention of putting them in boiling water to reheat.  We make ziplock omlets that way, so my husband is familiar with that method.

So, does something like the foodsaver sound like a good fit?  What kind should I get?  Does it really work that much better than just putting the food into freezer bags?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Cliff H.

Foodsaver brand seems to the weapon of choice with most of the folks on the board.  I went with the cheapest one I could find at the time which is a Rival brand from Target.  It works right now but it is not very old.  I think time will prove that the Foodsaver brand is a better choice.  Check Khol's if you have one in your area.  You will wonder how you ever got along without one once you start packing leftovers.


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I keep seeing FoodSaver in posts and am interested in it.  I've determined that is is a vacuum packing device for food.  I think it may be something that I need to get and am looking for some recommendations as to brand/model/price to pay.
> 
> My husband is about to change shifts and we will not see each other for 4 days at a time.  (Just overlapping shift times.  I'll be at work when he is awake before work.  I'll be asleep when he gets home from work.)
> 
> One positive is that I will be cooking for 1 for dinner!  My husband is one of those guys that thinks when I cook that we need about 4 sides.  There are only 2 of us.  He eats one bite of each veggie and then the rest gets thrown away - either right then or after he refuses to eat it as a leftover.
> I'm thinking about plugging my deep freeze back in and starting to do a lot of frozen dinners (both store bought and my own creations).
> 
> It seems like it would be great to be able to bbq on the weekends and then freeze the leftovers in  @ 1 lb bags.  (Good thing about this new shift is that it gives him 3 day weekends so plenty of time to bbq - if I can get him off the boat.)  I also saw a mention of putting them in boiling water to reheat.  We make ziplock omlets that way, so my husband is familiar with that method.
> 
> So, does something like the foodsaver sound like a good fit?  What kind should I get?  Does it really work that much better than just putting the food into freezer bags?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


You need a food saver, they work real well. We got our from Kohl's when they were on sale.  Everyone I know that has one loves theirs.


----------



## allisonandrews

No Kohls.   :-(   It will either have to be from Wal-Mart or from online.  I looked at Amazon and it seemed like there were quite a few different models on there going from about 50 - 150 dollars.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Here is the one that I am ordering.  Foodsaver 840    I called the company up and explained what I would be using it for and they recomended this unit.  I was leary about getting a "One Touch" kind.  I like the 2440 which has a locking device on the side but after talking to Foodsaver, I am getting the V840.


----------



## allisonandrews

I wonder what the difference is between it and the V845.  The 845 is on sale for $99.

Here are the 'product features' I could find on it.
Measures 14-3/4 by 9 by 3-1/2 inches; 1-year limited warranty 
Durable home-vacuum packaging system vacuums and seals automatically 
2-level seal control; instant seal to stop process; built-in roll storage and cutter 
Accessory port for vacuum-sealing cans, jars, bottles, and canisters 
Accessories include FoodSaver bags, 3/4-quart canister, drip tray, instructions, and more
Amazon.com Product Description
Combining a wide range of features and a heavy-duty design, this home-vacuum packaging system vacuums, seals, and shifts off automatically--simply press and release the lid. The unit provides a built-in roll holder and cutter, as well as a two-level seal control to choose from for setting the desired sealing time. For vacuum packaging delicate foods, the vacuum process can be stopped at any time to control the amount of air being removed. Attaching the included accessory hose to the unit’s accessory port allows for vacuum packaging with canisters, bottle stoppers, and universal lids. 
Other useful features include a cancel button, an indicator light, a sealing strip with Teflon coating, and a full-sized vacuum channel to catch overflow liquids. The unit works with all FoodSaver accessories and FoodSaver Bags, which are safe to freeze, boil, or microwave, and are proven to prevent freezer burn. Accessories include two 1-gallon bags, three 1-quart bags, a 10-foot roll of 11-inch-wide bag material, and a 3/4-quart canister, as well as a dishwasher-safe antibacterial drip tray for easy cleanup and an instructional video for getting started. The vacuum sealing kit measures 14-3/4 by 9 by 3-1/2 inches and carries a one-year limited warranty. 

Product Description
* Hands free operation * Built in roll cutter and storage * 2 level seal control * Works with all FoodSaver bag material and canister * 1 year limited warranty


----------



## allisonandrews

Well, now I keep getting more confused.  I found the V800 with your like was around 80.  Now I find this one on Amazon for $99 or on FoodSaver for $130.  Does this mean it is better?  It has 3 settings.

It's the V1205.

Appliance measures 17-1/4 by 6 by 4-1/4 inches 
Easy to use home-vacuum packaging system; keeps food fresh longer 
3-level seal control; hands-free operation; instant seal to stop process 
Accessory port for vacuum-sealing cans, jars, bottles, and canisters 
Includes 1-1/2-quart canister, bottle stopper, 3 1-quart bags, and 2 1-gallon bags 

Amazon.com Review
The FoodSaver Premier Series V1205 Vacuum Sealing Kit from Tilia keeps food fresh up to five times longer, prevents freezer burn, and locks out air and moisture. Easy to use, the home-vacuum system removes the oxygen from food items and seals bags and canisters with a one-touch system. A three-level seal control allows for varying seal times--shorter for dry foods and longer for moist foods. Hands-free operation ensures that the machine shuts off automatically, while the instant seal button stops the vacuum process to prevent delicate items from being crushed. An accessory port enables vacuum-sealing canisters, bottle stoppers, and universal lids to be attached. The handy antibacterial drip tray can be washed in the dishwasher for easier cleanup. 
Included with this sleek black and brushed chrome vacuum sealer are two 1-gallon bags, three 1-quart bags, a 10-foot roll of 11-inch-wide bag material, 1-1/2-quart canister, 4-inch universal lid, bottle stopper, accessory hose, and accessory hose storage. A quick start manual, reference guide, and instructional video are also provided, and a one-year warranty is guaranteed. The vacuum sealer measures 17-1/4 by 6 by 4-1/4 inches. --Lea Werbel 

Product Description
Multi-functional vacuum sealing controls and convenient Â?Hands FreeÂ? operation combine in a Euro design styled for the upscale modern kitchen. The Vac 1205 offers easy vacuum packaging using all sizes of bags and rolls as well as all FoodSaver accessories, including FoodSaver Canisters, FoodSaver Universal Lids and FoodSaver Jar Sealers. 3-Level Seal Control Switch - Allows adjustments to bag sealing time for the perfect seal - shorter for dry foods, longer for moist foods. Cancel Button - To stop pump and open lid during vacuum process. Extended Vacuum lengthens the vacuum time for maximum air removal. Full-sized Vacuum Channel catches overflow liquids and fits any size FoodSaver Bag for maximum versatility. Powerful Piston Pump removes air quickly and creates a commercial-quality vacuum. Sealing Strip with Teflon Coating seals bags airtight with a durable, even seal. FoodSaver Bags have a design so unique it's been patented. Special channels enable the efficient and complete removal of air so none is left trapped in Â?pocketsÂ? around the food. 5-ply plastic for strength 


It got better reviews than the V845 on Amazon.


----------



## allisonandrews

Okay, I put on my big girl panties and made a decision.  I am going with the FoodSaver® Premier Series V1205.  It's the prettiest with its brushed chrome finish.  I've got free shipping, so I think $99 is a pretty good deal compared to some of the other prices I found.  FoodSaver says regular price is $179.99, but even they sale it for $129.99 plus shipping.

Now, question number two.  Premade bags or the roll?

(Thank you for letting me talk my decision out.)


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Okay, I put on my big girl panties and made a decision.  I am going with the FoodSaver® Premier Series V1205.  It's the prettiest with its brushed chrome finish.  I've got free shipping, so I think $99 is a pretty good deal compared to some of the other prices I found.  FoodSaver says regular price is $179.99, but even they sale it for $129.99 plus shipping.
> 
> Now, question number two.  Premade bags or the roll?
> 
> (Thank you for letting me talk my decision out.)


It depends on what your packing. The rolls are nice because you can cut and seal them to length. We use the rolls for packing our sausage they work well for the long links. The premade bags are nice for storing dinners and such....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Okay, I put on my big girl panties and made a decision.  I am going with the FoodSaver® Premier Series V1205.  It's the prettiest with its brushed chrome finish.  I've got free shipping, so I think $99 is a pretty good deal compared to some of the other prices I found.  FoodSaver says regular price is $179.99, but even they sale it for $129.99 plus shipping.
> 
> Now, question number two.  Premade bags or the roll?
> 
> (Thank you for letting me talk my decision out.)



I like both premade and rolls.  Gives you a choice in size and shape.


----------



## allisonandrews

If you were trying to seal the meat into one or two serving portions, the bags would probably be too much.  (Although, I do plan to wash and reuse, so this might not be an issue.)


----------



## allisonandrews

Okay, sorry to be such a bugger this morning.

Any opinions on 8" vs. 11" rolls?


----------



## cflatt

it depends on what I am saving. I seem to go through more of the 8" size though. If theres a costco or sams around you can get a multi pack. I would highly recomend a few of the canisters, esp in a place with high humidity. You can put your veggies, bread, chips, whatever in there. We have more foodsaver canisters than tupperware. Just be careful if you put them in the dishwasher, the dry cycle tends to crack them over time


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

8" rolls for ribs, 11" rolls for whole butts.


----------



## allisonandrews

Okay, breathe a sigh of relieft.  I have pressed buy, so no more questions. 

Here is what I ended up going with:

FoodSaver Premier Series V1205 Vacuum Sealing Kit, Black with Brushed Chrome - $99.26
FoodSaver Pint-Size Bags, Package of 32 - $9.95
FoodSaver 1 Quart Size Bag, Package of 48 - $18.95

Original total was $128.16.  I got 2-day shipping for free, so they should be here on Friday.  I had a promotional code worth $25, so my final cost was $103.16.

I am pleased.


----------



## allisonandrews

Thanks for the recommendations.  We don't have a SAMS store nearby, but with hubby's new job, he gets a free membership.  The next time we are in Ft. Worth, maybe we will stop by there and see what is available.  By that time, I should have an idea of what I am doing with the food saver also. 

I don't know about canisters.  All of my 'plastic' ware disappears.  My husband is notorious for leaving it out after he has taken it with him to lunch.  Instead of washing it out, he chunks the entire container.

We'll just have to see.  This has gotten me all excited.  I'm thinking a Father's Day bbq might be in order.  I know my husband will want to go to the lake, but I want to cook!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Nothing is better than cooking a lot of BBQ knowing it will all be safe in the Foodsaver for later eats!  You will be able to cook what you have instead of what you can...if ya get my drift! :!:


----------



## allisonandrews

This may give me the encouragement to finally cook a butt.  My husband loves brisket, so we always do at least one of them.  We've never had pulled pork, so it would be too risky to only do it.  We didn't know how we were going to eat up a brisket and a butt, but I think this may be the solution.

Now, I've got to go back and start reading about pork!


----------



## Greg Rempe

For sure...since I got my FoodSaver I always cook 2 butts (usually 6-8 lbs each) and eat what we want then save the rest.  It's nice to have some bags of PP or brisket in the freezer.  When the Q fix strikes, boil some water, throw in the bag and wait 30 minutes...fresh BBQ that tastes oh sooooo goooood!

It is so worth the investment!!!  SO WORTH IT!!


----------



## allisonandrews

The more you cook at one time, the cheaper it is.  If you are having to pay for fuel it is anyway.  Plus, your time is valuable.  However, I do think cooking on the smoker is more of a treat than a 'job'.  (The adult beverages help.)  Occasionally it gets to be a pain to keep checking on it when we have oher stuff going, but for the most part it's enjoyable.

I think our smoker will be able to handle a couple of briskets and a couple of butts pretty easily.  Sometimes the aluminum pans begin to take up space, but I don't think I will need as large of one for the butts as for the brisket.  That should leave room for some country style pork ribs in the chamber.  They will be done and removed and that will leave space for me to let my beans get some smoke flavor as well.

Yep, we're going to have to fire up the smoker soon.  We haven't touched it since I hauled her home from my in-laws on Memorial Day.  (My first trip towing something.  My husband pulled the camper and I pulled the smoker.  We used two-way radios on the way home - they were so nice to have, to be able to be in constant communication without messing with dialing on a cell phone or holding it to your ear.)

Burn ban is back in effect this week, so we will have to be extra careful.  (You can still use a smoker, we'll just be a bit more diligent.  We might be able to take it to my parents house and use it on the gravel or on the concrete - that would be safer.)


----------



## Wittdogs B

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Occasionally it gets to be a pain to keep checking on it when we have oher stuff going, but for the most part it's enjoyable.



You might want to check into remote thermometers, if you haven't already.  We usually have a couple going to monitor the meat(s) and the pit temps.  Redicheck from Maverick.


----------



## allisonandrews

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> allisonandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occasionally it gets to be a pain to keep checking on it when we have oher stuff going, but for the most part it's enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check into remote thermometers, if you haven't already.  We usually have a couple going to monitor the meat(s) and the pit temps.  Redicheck from Maverick.
Click to expand...


I had one of those - I can't remember the brand, but it had two different probes.  They would read 100 degrees different, so something was messed up.  I just kind of gave up on them after that.  I might look into the Maverick.


----------



## allisonandrews

Oops.  I just looked mine up and I did have the Maverick.  I wasn't pleased.  Perhaps it is bad probes.  Any suggestions on where to buy new ones or is it even worth it.  I think the total was around $40 for the unit.  I have been doing better with an instant read one - I just take the temp each time before we baste them - we baste frequently at the end.


----------



## wittdog

We havent' had any issues with ours other than it lossing the signal sometimes. We use ours all the time. Here is a link to where you could buy one. I hope the link works. The new one we got came with a broken on/off switch we are waiting a replacement. But it was made in China by non union labor... :-X 
http://www.thegadgetsource.com/Merchant ... 1502013733


----------



## allisonandrews

I emailed maverick to see if they think the unit is defective or just a probe is defective.

The probes would initially read the same, then differ by a few degrees.  Then one would begin to skyrocket and read 100 degrees higher than the other.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

We just bought a V2420 food saver, ( the old one took a powder ) It's great! The built in bag cutter, Dispenser, It's worth the few extra bucks. IMHO


----------



## cflatt

have you done a test boil on the probes just to check ? you can get replacements from maverick, about 12 bucks each plus shipping


----------



## allisonandrews

I haven't done a test boil yet...  One was reading the same temp (differered by a degree or two) as our instant read thermomether.  The other was way off.  The other one would read over 300 when the pit never even got above 250 degrees.  This was on its first use.


----------



## allisonandrews

On the bag cutters - is it worth it to buy one or is it just as easy to use scissors?


----------



## Captain Morgan

an even cut is important to me...so it's worth it.  Scissors come close but
its too much work with the plastic slipping and sliding away.....slip sliding awaaaayyy...(Cappie breaks into song)


----------



## PantherTailgater

We bought a Food Savor a couple of years ago off an internet site (don't remember which one now) and both my wife and I love it!

If anyone's close to a BJ's they have replacement bags a lot cheaper than the Food Savor brand.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

What Cappy said, We would use a metal edge ruler with a razor blade to cut bags, NO MORE, We did a bunch of ribs last night and the built in  bag cutter worked great, It has a blade so you can cut right to left and left to right, A great time saver.


----------



## allisonandrews

Okay, another question.  This idea hit me while I was sleeping last night.  (I get some of my best and worst ideas at night.)

I've seen mention of it being better to freeze liquids before vacuum packing.  Has anyone tried putting the liquid into the hamburger patty freezer keepers.  (You press and form your patties in them, then stack the keepers, then freeze.)  I was thinking that this would freeze the liquid into a nice uniform chunk.  Then I could pop them out of the keepers and into a bag and vacuum.

Anyone see any problem with this?

I can't find the exact patty maker I have, but here is one on Ebay that is similar.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... BIX_Stores


----------



## Finney

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Okay, another question.  This idea hit me while I was sleeping last night.  (I get some of my best and worst ideas at night.)
> 
> I've seen mention of it being better to freeze liquids before vacuum packing.  Has anyone tried putting the liquid into the hamburger patty freezer keepers.  (You press and form your patties in them, then stack the keepers, then freeze.)  I was thinking that this would freeze the liquid into a nice uniform chunk.  Then I could pop them out of the keepers and into a bag and vacuum.
> 
> Anyone see any problem with this?
> 
> I can't find the exact patty maker I have, but here is one on Ebay that is similar.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... BIX_Stores


Allison, lots of people use use trays for that.  What you are suggesting would also work well.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Okay, another question.  This idea hit me while I was sleeping last night.  (I get some of my best and worst ideas at night.)
> 
> I've seen mention of it being better to freeze liquids before vacuum packing.  Has anyone tried putting the liquid into the hamburger patty freezer keepers.  (You press and form your patties in them, then stack the keepers, then freeze.)  I was thinking that this would freeze the liquid into a nice uniform chunk.  Then I could pop them out of the keepers and into a bag and vacuum.
> 
> Anyone see any problem with this?
> 
> I can't find the exact patty maker I have, but here is one on Ebay that is similar.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... BIX_Stores



Allison, freeze your liquids in ice cube trays, then foodsaver the ice cubes.


----------



## Shawn White

I'm thinking the vac sealer will work great for you, you  can pre-make some frozen dinners with 1 baby carrot, a spoonfull of corn, 1 spoonfull of green beans and half a baked potatoe. (a bite or two of 4 sides  )  Throw in your meat, seal it up then he can reheat his dinner.

Foodsaver suggest prefreezing for best results. It's not required unless what your sealing up has a lot of liquid in it but it is sometimes desireable (I like to pre-freeze salmon or chicken breast on trays first).

You can even do liquids this way. I made a large batch of enchilada sauce a while back, portioned it up into containers, froze it then did up the frozen sauce blocks in foodsaver bags. I went to all the effort because it will likely take me a year or two to use up all the sauce.

As to which one to buy all I can say is I've been quite happy with my Foodsaver 1060 from Costco. I've had one minor problem with it (heat strip was getting too hot and melting small holes in the seal) but I called them and they fixed up my problem even though the unit was no longer under warranty.


----------



## Green Hornet

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> an even cut is important to me...so it's worth it.  Scissors come close but
> its too much work with the plastic slipping and sliding away.....slip sliding awaaaayyy...(Cappie breaks into song)


Sooooooooooo....that is why you invented that cutter thingy? 
;.


----------



## txpgapro

Great buy Ally!  Do yourself a favor and NEVER buy bags other than FoodSaver brand.  The Black & Deckers are terrible and do not completely seal most of the time.  I've had my FoodSaver Ultra for over 8 years and it is still sealing fine.  It has two buttons, with latches on both sides, and a port for the vacuum hose to seal mason jars and resealable containers that FoodSaver makes.


----------



## Wittdogs B

I recently tried an off-brand of rolls from Wal-mart which seemed to be working fine (will let you know in a month if they unseal in the freezer  #-o )  

I tend to use the rolls b/c it seemed like we were wasting alot with the bags-- used it mostly for the cured meats (sausage, bacon, canadian bacon) but have started putting the pulled pork in them.  The pulled pork reheats great in the boiling water.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Wally World bags work fine for us. Never used the Black and Decker ones.


----------



## Guest

Kenmore bags work fine too.


----------



## Green Hornet

I just picked up a twin pack of the Walmart ones last night, before I saw this. I will report back too. I saw the B&D ones were a bit cheaper. It did not say if they were compatible with any other machines so I did not bite on that deal.


----------



## allisonandrews

Got the food saver in on Friday.  It can be a bit picky at times about you having the bag in the right spot, but I think it will become more of a habit as I do more.  I used it on the bbq from this weekend.  We have already boiled some of the brisket in the bags.  I got some pint sized that seem to be good.  Hubby thought this was great, even though it did take longer than the microwave.  He hates meat that has been nuked.

One downside - cleaned out deep freeze, plugged it in, and nothing.  So, we had to do a quick cleaning out of our normal freezer, and put the stuff in there.  I don't know if we will look at fixing/replacing the deep freeze or not.


----------



## Wittdogs B

Pint size bags sound just about the right size to freeze up hubby-sized portions of the pork you didn't like!   :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Allison: Turn the cold control all the way right and then all the way left, Then set it where you had it for normal operation. If it doesn't take off after that, Try tapping the knob with a screw driver handle. Sometimes after a defrost they can get stuck.


----------



## allisonandrews

Thanks for the suggestion.

Yes, I got it from Amazon.


----------



## allisonandrews

Here is what I ordered from Amazon.  I have Amazon Prime right now (they offered me 3 months free and I am taking advantage of it as much as possible - it gives you free 2 day shipping on some items.  The "some" items is why I won't be renewing - most of the stuff I want does not qualify, but the FS stuff does.)  If you are not in a hurry, I think these all qualify for free shipping using Super Saver.

The code is SUNSAVER - you have to spend $125 in Kitchen & Housewares or Bed & Bath products by Amazon to qualify.

1- FoodSaver Premier Series V1205 Vacuum Sealing Kit, Black with Brushed Chrome  $99.26

Then I bought bags for another $26 or so, because they were esentially free with the code.

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## allisonandrews

Actually, the foodsaver group on yahoo is somewhat of a mess.  Way too much drama for me.  It's just not the nicest place in the world, which kind of surprised me.  There seem to be one or two people that don't know how to disagree nicely, and then you've got the bunch that tells them how mean and rude they are and it starts all sorts of stuff.

I'm pleased with mine so far - it's taking a bit of getting used to as far as bag placement, etc.  Sometimes I can't get it to vacuum enough, but I think that is due to my bag placement.  I need to find a larger spot in the kitchen to work on it.  So far, I am finding that I use the pint sized bags the most.


----------



## Bruce B

How much has that first grill or smoker cost you?


----------



## txpgapro

I've had a Foodsaver Ultra for over 8 years and it still works great.  But while I was in Sam's they have a top model with lots of bells and whistles for $118.87 so bought a new one.  Gonna give the old one to a newbie.


----------



## Wittdogs B

craig castille said:
			
		

> Allison,
> 
> I bought a foodsaver at sam's for around a $120.
> 
> *The foodsaver has cost me $400 since. First, I had to buy a freezer, then a meat grinder (for making sausage). Who knows what else lies in the future?*
> 
> It is a worthy fixture....but it can lead you down a $$$$ path.



For us it was the other way--had the sausage maker, bought the foodsaver, bought a second fridge/freezer (next freezer sometime down the line).  What has _really_ cost us is this forum.... "so, I was online yesterday and...... $$$$


----------



## wittdog

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="craig castille":28efkw0a]Allison,
> 
> I bought a foodsaver at sam's for around a $120.
> 
> *The foodsaver has cost me $400 since. First, I had to buy a freezer, then a meat grinder (for making sausage). Who knows what else lies in the future?*
> 
> It is a worthy fixture....but it can lead you down a $$$$ path.



For us it was the other way--had the sausage maker, bought the foodsaver, bought a second fridge/freezer (next freezer sometime down the line).  What has _really_ cost us is this forum.... "so, I was online yesterday and...... $$$$

[/quote:28efkw0a]
 8-[


----------



## JonM1

Heres a Food Saver ?,,, How do you all keep the macine from sucking the liquid out of the meat and up into the machine,,, The only way i have come close to stopping this is by using a bigger bag,,, any hints would be greatly appreciated. would pre freezing before sealing help at all?

Thanks All

Jon


----------



## Captain Morgan

yep, freezing before sealing works well.


----------



## LarryWolfe

JonM said:
			
		

> Heres a Food Saver ?,,, How do you all keep the macine from sucking the liquid out of the meat and up into the machine,,, The only way i have come close to stopping this is by using a bigger bag,,, any hints would be greatly appreciated. would pre freezing before sealing help at all?
> 
> Thanks All
> 
> Jon



Put the meat in the freezer for an hour or so before freezing.  I've also heard of people putting a folded up paper towel between the meat and the seal.


----------



## Cliff H.

This thread reminds me that Allison has not been here in a while.


----------



## Thom Emery

In the frige couple hours before sealing works Do you ever get the bad seal deal where a week later the frozen bag has air in it? Mine quit doing it but I wasnt sure what I did different


----------



## JonM1

Does "Pre_Freezing" work well with Raw meats? When things like Chicken parts or Ground beef is on sale we like to take advantage of those sales, then we get home and split everything up into "one Dinner" size portions.

Will cold food saver bags seal well?

As Always thanks for the advise


----------



## JonM1

Speaking of leftovers down the road, What has been the longest amount of time that the food saver has kept any leftovers. 

Mine so far has been 15 months, it was leftover spagetti. it was very good

Jon


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I've gotten 12 - 15 months no problems.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

brian j said:
			
		

> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of leftovers down the road, What has been the longest amount of time that the food saver has kept any leftovers.
> 
> Mine so far has been 15 months, it was leftover spagetti. it was very good
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine for christmas last year so the oldest i've had is less than 6 months.  so far no problems.
Click to expand...


Yeah...I dunno either. All my frozen stuff seems to disappear in less than a month or two. If you keep it longer... It means you're not cooking enough.  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------

